# White thing above my clown's eye......



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

There is a strange white thing above my clown loaches eye. It is about 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch long. It doesn't look like it is moving or anything. I am not sure if it is a fight wound or not. What should I do about it? Any treatments needed for it? Please help!!!!!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

It's hard to say from the photo. It looks to me like an abrasion of some kind. Monitor it for now and if it gets worse, I'd quarantine and probably start antibiotics. But often abrasions heal on their own.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah that is what I thought it was, but I wasn't really sure. I will be monitoring him and making sure that it doesn't get worse. Clown loaches are social fish and I have three of them. I really cannot separate them. I am worried that if I have to separate them, he will get worse and not better. Plus I am cycling my 10 gallon right now.

Thank you for the advice. Hopefully it is an abrasion of some sort and it heals on its own.


----------

